# Kid's Nation



## tangaloomababe (Aug 23, 2007)

I was listening to a piece on a new reality tv show on this morning's news.
I don't know alot about it but I believe it was filmed in Mexico.
Its a new reality tv show involving 40 kids who are left to fend for themselves  in a deserted ghost town. 

The ages of the children  I believe are between 8-16. There is no adult supervision. The only adults are the camera crew, a child psychologist, paeditrician and a doctor.

It seems to me that reality tv is sinking to new lows and really I am more inclinded to question the parents who allow children as young as 8 to take part in this.  They go through the voting of process and this would be emotionally traumatic to an 8 year old, infact to pretty much any age.

In some ways I think maybe its a good idea, it teaches children to get along and gain some independence but overall I think its just another way to attempt to win tv ratings.


----------



## kythe (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't like the idea for this at all.  I don't know what it takes for a parent to decide to send their child to away for a couple of months to fend for themselves without adult supervision.  I know there were adults on the set, but that doesn't substitute for a caregiver who guides them and teaches conflict management.  Not to mention that this was filmed during the school year, and obviously without tutors (i.e. it is not a homeschooling situation).

I have a very independant 7 year old, but I am guessing that if I sent her off to something like this, she would come home completely unmanageable.  I can just see it now:  "I can live by myself, why should I listen to you!".


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2007)

I also question the sanity of this project, but also wonder how real it will be. Chances they will only show an hour or so ever week - not non-stop filming like on big brother - thus there is every liklyhood that it would be persuado reality tv. This is already happening - apparently the reality documentory of victoria beckhams move to ameria was filled with actors to make reality more interesting.
Still you can tell where the idea came from - tw ospurces that I can think of are 'The Tribe' - tv show - and 'Lord of the Flies'.


----------



## High Eight (Aug 24, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> I was listening to a piece on a new reality tv show on this morning's news.
> I don't know alot about it but I believe it was filmed in Mexico.
> Its a new reality tv show involving 40 kids who are left to fend for themselves in a deserted ghost town.
> 
> ...


 
Will they be armed?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

Well High Eight my guess is if its not rating to well, that is always a possibility!


----------

